

Jack Dorsey: The 3 Keys to Twitter's Success - nate
http://the99percent.com/videos/6528/jack-dorsey-the-3-keys-to-twitters-success

======
throwaway2010
I was very surprised at how boring this video turned out to be. Draw Luck and
Iterate?

Here are the actual keys to Twitter's success:

1\. Simplicity - get updates from your people you are interested, and maybe
let everyone else know what you are doing too. Lots of successful companies
start with simple descriptions like this. Google was just about SEARCH,
Facebook was just a digital contact book, etc. Twitter is surprising in that
they have kept it so simple for so long and still seen growth.

2\. Asymmetric Relationships - you can follow me, but I don't have to follow
you. Made the service great for celebrities, which in turn brought more people
onto the service. This is a big difference between it and Facebook, who had to
invent "pages" and "fans" to be able to support the same thing.

3\. The API - twitter.com is all fine and good, but the open API meant anyone
can make great 3rd party apps. That twitter was so open with their data was
rather novel. Hopefully twitter wont mess that up, but the purchase of tweetie
makes me skeptical.

